# Galveston West End Wade Report



## 3Whalers (Oct 9, 2008)

Off to a late start in the water about 2 PM. Water looked and felt outstanding (no waders required). Winds light and variable 5 to 10 SSW if that. Visibility was about 24 inches, but not gin clear. We were throwing soft plastics and gulps. No bait moment at all, zero birds working, no bites. Everything was perfect other than single tides (slack tides while we were there). My son and I fished from 2 to 7 PM. It looked better than the surf cams showed! Sorry no fish pics to post, but hope the recon will help. Heading back later in the week if conditions remain favorable. Awesome day to be in the water and with my son even though no fish!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Sounds like a great day with the kiddo just short of spectacular because the fish apparently only wanted bait.


----------

